# Objects in Mirror are Losing



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Just installed this after a year of looking at it...


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

:agree


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks good, I've had mine for over 2 years now. Love em.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

nice!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I never got WOT until after I've made the slow car think he is fast and keeping up... then fly arroudn them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I never got WOT until after I've made the slow car think he is fast and keeping up... then fly arroudn them.


I don't do too much street racing with the GTO anymore, but I did have a `78 Celica with a heavily built chevy 350 with dual exhaust and full sized mufflers so it was nice and quiet. Whenever I raced someone I only gave it enough gas to keep their front bumper in the middle of my door. That way they think they only need a little more and they can take me. Some cars it seemed I'd see them week after week and each time I'd have to get on it a bit harder to keep in front, look over and see them beating on the steering wheel cause they still can't take me. I often wondered how much they were spending each week to try!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I like being on the freeway when the guys on sport bikes are out terrorizing traffic. I remember one time one came tearing up behind me and passed me, so I nailed it and caught him, and was like, "Hi." It's fun when they think they're the masters of the highway, and you walk up behind them and tap them on the shoulder so to speak.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Some funny **** here....


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw those stickers in the Mid America corvette book I just got. The ones I saw looked like etched glass. I didn't see any of the red ones.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Poncho- No disrespect but if you are able to catch up to any late model streetbike the guy driving has no clue. any 1000 cc (honda, yamaha ,suzuki,kawasaki) built after 2004 all post under 10 sec 1/4 miles and top speeds over 175 mph off the showroom floor, BONE STOCK. Now I love fast cars but until you hop into the supercar category ( porsche gt, ferrari enzo etc) the power to weight ratio of most bikes just cant be touched.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I saw a mirror that said "Objects in this mirror are slower than they appear":rofl:


----------



## Sarah 04 (Jul 23, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

crustysack said:


> Poncho- No disrespect but if you are able to catch up to any late model streetbike the guy driving has no clue. any 1000 cc (honda, yamaha ,suzuki,kawasaki) built after 2004 all post under 10 sec 1/4 miles and top speeds over 175 mph off the showroom floor, BONE STOCK. Now I love fast cars but until you hop into the supercar category ( porsche gt, ferrari enzo etc) the power to weight ratio of most bikes just cant be touched.


Bah, missed this post. 

I'm guessing the bikes I've been up against are the 400-600 class? I know the 1 liter bikes are crazy and can do well over 200, which we can't, so you'd figure even an 80 roll, I'd get smoked, especially with my mods.

Who knows. Seems in my area, I'm the guy driving around with the most HP under the hood when I'm out... which I guess is sad. Everything here is rice, mud trucks, or German hoity-toity stuff, or 4th gen F-body. If it's a Porsche/Vette/High-end Bimmer, it's always some exec or 50+ looking dude, who never want to play. I do see a few GTOs around, but it's pretty rare.

What's funny, is that after driving my GTO, my '86 Honda XL250R enduro seems really slow, which I felt was fast as hell in my teenage years. Time for a 650 maybe...:lol:


----------

